# Day 1



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Now Marcus’s convoy reached the outskirts of the city, the guards wishing them well as they passed the perimeter and entered the downgrade into the canyon. It was deep, deep enough that Marcus could see the lower level habs which were built into the walls; connecting to the massive hive above. It was truly magnificent to see, but he had little interest in it since it reminded him too much of the home he had once lost. 

Turning back he realized they had made good progress further up the canyon as they approached the second bend that would lead them towards the path that would take them back up and onto the river’s edge. 

Something was amiss, however, and Marcus scanned around him, looking for any signs of ambush or attack; but there were none. This was just too easy, he at least expected to be ambushed once by enemy skirmishers, but it seemed they had yet to penetrate into the canyons. As they approach the winding path and started to ascend. 

He grabbed the radio, “Jess, keep an eye out, I don’t like the quiet here. I’ll have Decon’s men ready to assist.”

“Roger, out,” she replied and Marcus nodded to François to alert Decon. “Have Sojourner’s men spread out in front of our flanks as we move down the river, I’m not interested in getting caught unawares today.” He left his aid to his tasks and moved back to the rear and up onto the canopy of the vehicle. The river came into sight as they crested the ridge, and so did the narrow path. Crap, he thought, this is going to be a problem.

“Move single file, with heavies in front. Now, make it happen people.” As they came over the lip and fanned down the narrow road, it was apparent that something was watching them. Not a moment after the first unti had moved over, an RPG came flying out of nowhere and slammed into the first tank, richeting off into the river.

"Ambush," yelled someone of the radio and everything went to hell. 

.....................................................................................

Ok so you guys have embarked on a dangerous assignment to support a advance against an enemy Armored Division. you commander has decided that you will take a quieter way out of the city; via the canyons. However, as you come out of the canyons, you are ambushed by an unknown force. React!!

dragonkingofthestars: You are scannign the road ahead when a sudden flash blinds you momentarily. you here your driver call out ambush and as your sight returns you here bullets and las-fire pining off your armor. You second tank commander spots an enemy RPG unit moving to your left, and as you look you also see a enemy IFV Chimera come plowing out of the woods. what do you do??

TheAllFather: your scouting ahead on the left side of the river and notice movement to to your left. As you look, you see an enemy RPG team moving towards the first tank unit. You scream, "Ambush!!," into the vox unti, but it's too late. However, you see that you are coming up behind an enemy infantry squad, engage them or not??

Jackinator: Being in the middle of the column you have yet to come up over the lip when you hear gunfire break out. Mounting the top platform of your StormLord, you suddenly duck as a stray RPG shoots past you; thanking the emporer for your good fortune. However, your in bad position, and need to get moving, what do you do??

Rambo: As you come up over the lip, your men deploy the Chimera's to protect the flanks; and not a moment too soon as you here "Ambush" ring out over the vox system. Your men deploy out of the Chimera's, taking cover along the river's edge and enegaging enemy foot troops. As you do, you ntoice an RPG team setting up for a shot on one of your tanks and move to take them out. Suddenly, you here, "Grenade," and see a metallic object flying right towards you, React quickly!!


BlackGaurd: Being the second unit in the column you take fire immediatly and are pinned down. A stray RPG shot explodes in the river close to you, damaging one of your tanks side pontoons. as you move to fix it, you see enemy gorund forces come swarming towards your tanks, React!!

G0arr: You are the farthest back, and watching the rear when suddenly you here explosions ring out. Almost immediatly you get requests for support fire at coordinates all over the place. Which ones will you acknowledge and which ones will you not, choose wisely!

Santaire: As with G0arr, you also start to receive support fire requests from the ground teams ahead. However, your team has heavier weapontry, and must deploy before firing. will you deploy or will fall back??

Tarvits: Your men fann out as reports of attacks come flooding in. you receive orders to move across the fjord and attack enemy light armor moving down the river side. As you do, a Chaos Leman Russ comes out of the woods and aims directly at you, React!!!


Ok, time to write this story opcorn:


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

“Move single file, with heavies in front. Now, make it happen people.” 
"yes sir captain!" Isaiah said into his radio, he gave some more orders "right then, I take point, Grox your behind, Swift Track between the two." the convoy of armor moved up crawled along side the edge of the canyon. As they came over the lip and fanned down the narrow road. 

Suddenly a rocket propeled grenade (or a role playing game) slamed into the first tank that happened to be Isaiah Conqueror. the rocket hammed into the front of the tank armor of his tank and luckly bounced right off, though the flash from the rocket motor blinded him for a second. 

"Ambush," yelled someone into the radio Isaiah grabbed for his radio, still some what dazed "you don' fucken say!!" he yelled into it.

"sir! contact! Chimera off the left hand side, 7 O clock!" it was commander, Loken of Grox, while his left sponson gunner yelled "sir RPG unit to the left side!" Isaiah started to yell into his radio "Swift track pivot to face the Chimera use both your lascannon and your main cannon! go in sponson blazeing to take out any dismounted infanty!" then to his driver "pivot round to face the left, Heavy bolters bazeing!"

The tank lurched as it swung round till it faced left "full throatle!!" the tank lundged forward growling as its heavy bolters blazed into the mass of infanty who may, or might not have been nearby. 

"Grox! follow up on Swift Track, use your flamers to take on infanty but keep your main gun trained for armor or more RPG!" Isaiah still had that smile on his face, Now it was time to kill thouse who dare! scorn the Emperor. he started to climb up form his command seat and he poped the top, bullets and las beams hissed and snaped though the air pinging off the tanks armor. Well thats was what flak armor was for! 

He grabed the Heavy Stubber inboth hand he fired it thuming and rattling into the places he thought the rounds were comeing from. under him the main cannon thundered a massive shell into the tratiors.

The RPG unit was sliced up by Heavy stubber and Heavy Bolter fire, no threat to any armor any more. 

reaching down Isaiah grabbed the readio and pulled the receaver out of the tank it long cord trailing behind it "Commander RPG unit disabled, engaged, request update on other units."


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Geraint could hear the gunfire, even in the muffling confines of the massive Stormblade. "Sounds like a bit of trouble boys", his crew grinned back at him as he opened the top hatch to get a better look. He couldn't see anything ahead, the lip hiding the main part of the ambush from view, "damn, we'll have to get closer."

Geraint fell back into the tank as a missile flashed overhead, so close that the heat of it's passage scorched his face. He scrambled back into the commanders throne, the hatch clanging shut automatically. "Verser, where are they?"

His scanner officer looked up from the high-powered auspex, "movement on both sides, masses of men sir, I can't differentiate the signals." He cursed, "seems well planned then", opened a vox channel he contacted the twins, "Nahum, Sara"

"Sir"? They replied in unison. "We need to get off the road, Sara I want covering fire up on the left flank, Nahum, take the right."

"Yes sir", the twins were ruthlessly efficent in battle and the two massive battle tanks swung off the road, smashing easily through the girdling walls. There was a roar as Sara's Stormlord opened up, the Vulcan Mega-bolters cutting a swathe through the forest, annihilating weapons teams and demolitions squads. Then there was an earth-shattering explosion, followed by another as Nahum's Baneblade unloaded shells into the terrain on the right.

Screams and yells were coming over the vox, men panicking at the unexpected attack. "You don' fucken' say", Krom grinned as Isaiah's voice came through the vox, the man was a colourful personality at that. Well, Krom hadn't had much experience with this regiment so it would be good to see them in action. "Karl, straight on, I want to get up in support of the rest of the regiment", he turned back to the vox as the Stormblade rumbled forwards, "Nahum, Sara, remain here in support of the rear echelons." He turned back to the viewscreen as they acknowledged, just as the Stormblade crested the rise...


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

The convoy moved quickly through the city as they were given their orders. Jess looked through a data slate, estimating the enemies numbers and how the battle was faring planetwide. The Guard had typically done what it did best. Hold the line with the massive amounts of war machines and men that they had became renowned for. Jess stared at the slate as the Chimera transport that contained her men slewed forward, on one side of the convoy to protect the flank. They soon past the last observation post and headed through a narrow canyon, and the convoy slowed. 

Jess and the rest of her men leapt from their transports and immediately moved on foot through the ravine, knowing that they would be used if there were infantry about. She heard over the vox the Captain ordering her to keep an eye out. She looked over to where Staff Sergeant Jones was, her number 2 and close friend, rolling her eyes at the order. She was going to keep an eye on things, but still if it put the Captain's mind at rest. *"Roger that sir, we are proceeding on foot."*

Worthington and second squad was positioned behind Jess and Staff Sergeant Jones squad, whilst Griffen's squad took point. Jess had the ultimate faith in her NCO'S having served with them all for years. As they progressed the squad scanned for any signs of movement, and for a while things remained blissfully calm. Although it was only a matter of time before she heard a guard near her call out a warning. The squads watched as an rpg bounced off of the lead guard tank, and immediately they were set upon from all sides, fire reigning down on the convoy.

Jess and her NCO's charged into action bellowing orders to their troops._ "Move into cover, get ready to charge the lip!"_ Jess heard the gruff voice of Jones before sending out the transmission to her men. *"Alright boys, we need to protect the flanks of the convoy. First Squad will rush the lip with suppressing fire from second squad, Griffen you and your squad stay by the transports and keep an eye on things."* Without waiting for an acknowledgement she and her men charged up the lip of the canyon, as foot troops tried to hit the weaker side armour of the convoy. 

Jess and her squad dug in at the top, right near to the river and poured disciplined shots into the advancing foot troops, before the line was reinforced by second squad. Between them, the small mechanized force formed a killing ground and kept the enemy infantry away from the side of the convoy. Jess aimed down the scope of her lasgun and quickly fired two shots into an advancing enemy. The first shot penetrated his left lung, while her second went straight through his throat. She smiled with satisfaction at the kill, and by how well her men were preforming, keeping the enemy at bay.

So far there were some minor wounds, but nothing serious yet. Her men had the advantage of cover on their side. As she paused for a moment she spotted not 100 yards away an rpg team, moving into a firing position where they could hit the convoy with their heavy weaponry. At the same time she heard Jones bellow "Grenade!" and turned in time to see a grenade land in front of her cover. Without a moments thought she stood and grabbed the grenade, hurling it away from her before diving back into cover.

Jess wasn't quick enough to avoid some of the shrapnel however, and could feel the impacts hit her flak vest, most likely saving her life. Two troopers next to her had also been hit by shrapnel, one bleeding from his leg, the other winded by the impacts. She groaned as she rolled over onto her back, Jones and a medic rushing over to her before she waved them off. They would tend to her men first, then check to see if she was injured. She groggily got back to her feet and looked at where the rpg team was, in its position and ready to fire.

Jess quickly ordered the nearest troops to her to switch fire onto the rpg squad, five troopers moving their firing lanes so that they could hit the rpg squad. She added her own fire to that and in a matter of seconds all that was left of the rpg team was a bloody mess. *"Griffen, move on up here, we may need your squad to hold them back, though ensure the transports are ready and waiting for us if we need to bug out. We cannot get outta here on foot really."* She voxed to him before opening a line to the captain.

*"Sir, Jess here. We have engaged enemy foot soldiers by the river. We need some artillery support to drive them back, danger close. Also do you wish that we hold position until the convoy is away and then fall back?"* Jess knew that her men would do their duty, they would hold the enemy back and would move to their primary objective, but for now they had to deal with this threat.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Nicolus Mader, Artillery Unit - Thunderhead*

Nicolus puffed on his cigar and turned back to the maps that were maged to the hull of _Storm Caller_. Another day another battle. He took a small drag on the sweet tasting smoke. Got to hand it to those ag-worlders they could make a nice one. Nicolus glanced up to see the lead vehicles as they began to disappear over an unseen hill. They were about to drop into open terrain, good. As an artilleryman he hated these closed canyons, they couldn't make a decent shot in here.

"How're we looking commander," another man said. Nicolus glanced over to the gunner. "Good," he replied pulling the cigar out of his mouth, "should be in the open shortly Jon." The gunner, one Jonathan Trasken, nodded. "Shouldn't take too long before we reach the city my boy," Nicolus took another puff on his cigar, "then we get to hand deliver some hell to a few heretics." Jon and another man laughed. "Yes sir," Nicolus said looking at the map.

There was a loud clang. Nicolus glanced up, "What the frag?" The radio came to life, _"Ambush!"_ "By the throne," Nicolus said turning to the crew, "Up and moving boys!" He hammered the lip of the open hatch on the tanks top. "Switch right," he shouted glancing to the map, “Drop is on the left! Move it!!" The basilisk's engine gunned as the artillerymen moved into position. "_Thunderhead_ fall right! We're gonna drop’m on the left!"

The trio of tanks fell into formation off the road to the right. _Skyfire_ spun on its axis pointing the heavy dozer blade toward the rear, its turret swung into position to assist should anything move into its fire line. _Oblivion’s Hammer_ rumbled to a halt several feet past the hydra leaving room for its ammunition trojan, _Mud Dog_, to fit behind it. _Storm Caller_ halted several feet to what was now the heavy mortar’s right.

The vox was filled with chatter. The first shell slammed into the breach. "_Thunderhead_ prepped," he announced over the vox, "taking orders for high caliber if you please." There was a crackle and then came the voices._ "sir! contact! Chimera off the left hand side, 7 O clock..." "We need to get off the road, Sara I want covering fire up on the left flank, Nahum, take the right."_

"Dammit," Nicolus said spinning toward _Mud Dog_ and boomed, "Tavin!" A younger man spun from his position at the vehicle's side. "Spotter, now! Haul ass!" The soldier grabbed a leather pouch and a small vox unit. He sprinted past toward the crest reaching for his lasgun. It wasn't hard to see the guardsman as he slid to a stop at the crest and slid a pair of magnoculars up to his eyes. Nicolus was already marking his map. 

_"Sir, Jess here. We have engaged enemy foot soldiers by the river. We need some artillery support to drive them back, danger close." _The open vox crackled. Nicolus grabbed his closed unit vox. "Give me that one if you please Tavin." The figure swung his view toward the river. "Sir fireline is danger close. No wind. Target alpha drop point 294, 124 meters." Nicolus moved to the gunside and began working at the adjustment wheels. "Omega point 322, 143 meters" Nicolus marked with a grease pen on the metal as he finished his adjustments. "Effect for 1,1 out." he replied over the vox. 

"Lieutenant Harden," the vox crackled, "Danger close, incoming for effect." There was the unmistakable thump of an earthshaker. Even before the first round spiraled into the trees another was loaded, and the gun prepared for adjustment. Nicolus was already calculating to follow the river north.

The shell whistled overhead. It fell within two feet to the west of its intended target. Traitor guardsmen were thrown from their positions. The lucky ones were driven out into the waiting guns of the infantry. Others were slashed to pieces by debris from an exploding tree or chunks of shrapnel. One was killed as the concussion wave slammed into him from less than a foot away nearly liquidizing his skeleton.

"Target hit," the vox crackled. Nicolus spun to the gunner. "Here you are Mr. Talar," he said quickly adjusting the main gun. As the second shell thundered out of the mighty cannon he scribbled with the pen onto a metal plate. He thrust it into the gunner's face. "Follow it to the letter," he boomed, "Should walk 4 rounds right up the back side of the river across 40 meters."

Nicolus grabbed his cigar off the cab and flicked off the ash. Before he could get it up to his mouth the vox came alive again. New fire mission. "Frag it," he said sliding a vox filter into one ear and signaling to _Oblivion's Hammer_, "Was a good one too." He flicked the burning ember off the cigar. There would be time later. The heavy butt plate clanged to the ground as the siege mortar marked the direction. The massive gun slowly rose. "Who-rah," Nicolus said with a smile as the bombard prepared to fire, “Another wonderful day in the guard.”

(ooc I will add the bombard's target later when others post)


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

*Vasan*

Vasan observed the canyon, trying to find enemy, he had wanted a fight since his legs had been disabled, he had not been able to vent his anger out yet. The canyon was completely barren, apart from one forest of trees which thrived. The three Suns were burning him and Vasan vainly tried to find shade. 'The formation should be at the city soon,' thought Vasan, then there would be shade. 

The city was massive and seemed to have been made to deal with the sun. Huge towers created shadow over the road and the building shadowed each over. Despite this it was boiling and Vasan was sweating like a pig. The clothes were left out to dry did make the city friendly those, it was like one of those backwater towns, oblivious to mans fall. 

"Ambush," the word reverberated through Vasan's head and he was sure the crew heard it 

"You heard it, fan out everyone," Vasan shouted, the crew did not need to be told twice, they feared Vasan's anger enough. The fan formation was perfect and even Vasan's rage was stated for awhile. The men were looking everywhere for the ambush, they only could hear, which made it terrifying. Vasan looked around himself and thought he saw something. 

He did not need to check, from out of the forest came a dark malicious creature. The traitor lemen russ, Vasan wondered how this vehicle turned traitor, how they fell from grace. Vasan could not think about this anymore, the creature began to fire. Vasan began to bellow out orders via vox, " I want the Salamander to get behind him, fire all your weapons against it, use the missiles. Hydra I want you to be a distraction, pepper it with shells, try aim for something important. I will back up the distraction, the Salamander is our hope."

Vasan began to move his tank, the lemen russ did not expect to have a fight and was clearly not ready. Vasan knew this was their chance, so he relayed a few different orders " Salamander get behind him, now, its not ready for a fight, the idiot," and with that began to fire the bolter, the gasses would be useless right now. The Salamander was just behind, when the creature awoke. Bullets flew but did no harm to any of the tanks, " Sir, the lemen russ needs to be damaged more, before I can do anything," Vasan then received this piece of information and cursed.

" Hydra, Ram it," " Sir, it's madness," " Just do it!" the conversation went on for no longer than fifteen seconds. The Hydra submitted and powered up its engines, preparing for the coming collision. The lemen russ ,was too busy trying to damage Vasan's tank, that he did not notice the Hydra, until it had smashed into its side. The Creature flew a few feet and got a sizeable dent. The Hydra by pure luck was not damaged at all 

Vasan then over vox said " fire upon the dent, one crack is all we need," all fired at it but to no avail, the armour was too strong. Suddenly a shot from the Creature hit one of the Hydra's Autocannons, it exploded in a shore of gunpowder. Then Salamander fired the missiles most missed, but one managed to hit the wound, there was a crack.

"Yes!" Vasan screamed, now was his job. He tried to get to the wound but the creature kept turning, he could not reach it. "Distract it, Salamander, crash into it," the Salamander did not argue and immediately charged forward. The collision this time was immence, the vehicles both were damaged by it. Vasan now had the opportunity, he went to the wound and fired the Chem Cannon

Soon all Vasan could hear were the screams of the men inside. As the gas boiled their blood, dissolved their flesh and turned there bones to dust and even the dust became nothing. Once it was over, Vasan spoke to the squad " Well done I'm pleased with you," Vasan was strangely happy and with a smile turned to help over tanks.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

The scream of the rocket-propelled gernade only caught Garvel's ear at the last moment before it impacted the _Iron Bitch_ with teeth jarring force. Sparks flew up out nearby consoles and Garvel cursed under his breath as they burned the side of his face. He growled deeply and listened to the Company Vox to get an understanding of the situtation. The obvious answer was that they had been ambushed by the enemy, what was more disturbing is that the enemy seemed more than preparped to deal with their armored presence than they should have had. Even with spotting them leaving the city in the quarter that they did, which in itself seemed to him to be a round-about way, they would not have had enough time to properly acquire this many anti-tank weapons and formulate an ambush.

His gut instantly told him that this was also no absent minded ambush carried out by a group of heretics who just so happened to find themselves in an advantageous position. Garvel's thoughts were interrupted as one of his crewman, a man named Treyin, cried out at the side sponson was damaged. His orders were curt and clear -- the damn side sponson wasn't even worth the fixing at the moment. 

'Sir! They're rushing us!' cried Treyin again. Garvel hoisted himslef up, opening up the hatch above his command position and immediately saw what he could only describe as a tide of heretics swarming towards the _Iron Bitch_ -- murder in their eyes. 

'Throne damn it all!' he whispered, 'Zaddion! Move off of the road, do not block the column -- but I want those fuckers gunned down!'

He waited for Zaddion's curt response before continueing, 'Ishmael, continue following behind the _Bitch_, engage all enemy armor and personnel carriers.'

The _Angelicus Invictus_ did not hesitate or waver in their duty as the Punish-Pattern Leman Russ grinded out of the general advance of the armored column, its Punisher Gatling Gun wound up to life with a low, but quickly rising, screetch before it unleashed its full fury in a devstating barrage of firepower. The high caliber rounds virutally exploded into the enemy ranks. Tank-killer teams were shredded, trees were turn to splinters, and some heretics simply vanished. This, yet, was nothing when the sponson Heavy-Bolters added their firepower. 

_Fireblade_ strolled forward, as was the demeanour of Ishmael, a man who never seemed to loose his cool -- Garvel knew his secret all too well. Ishmael was inherently a coward, absolutely terrified at the prospect of commiting the nessecary brutality of war it was why he'd managed to talk his way into the armored elements of the 21st Lexians. When Garvel met him he was nothing but the ammunitions reloader for _Fireblade_ and had only achieved the rank of tank commander by almost random acts of luck. The first time the two of them engaged in combat against the foes of the Emperor was upon some long forgotten battlefield in the Ultima Segmentum against an infestation of genestealers. Ishmael had turned the _Fireblade_ away from the appoarching horde in fear and terror and attempted to escape -- Garvel was so outraged he turned the _Iron Bitch's_ main cannon on Ishmael and blew out his tanks tracks -- forcing him to stay and fight it out.

That day was when Ishmael the coward went into hiding, after the savage beating Garvel gave him. Some whispered it was torture, and it may well have fallen into such a catagory but it was a far better deal than the standard punishment for those who flee. Garvel grinned as Ishmael continued along the road, occasionally stopping to take aim and firing at a closely packed group of heretics, or noticing an enemy Chimera. Once the action was done he continued along the road.

He beat the coward out of Ishmael, but he knew he still lurked within the man's soul and one day only a bullet to the skull would liberate the man from his inherent cowardice -- but that day was not today, today Ishmael would live and continue to repay the God-Emperor for his failures.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Jason stood, gazing out over the landscape. He held a cigar in one hand and was casually surveying the scenery. "Just beautiful," he muttered. "Whats that boss," another crewmember asked. "Just remarking how pleasing it would be to tie you to Granny's mouth and let her give you a good thrashing Jacob," he joked. The crew laughed.

Suddenly a voice crackled through the radio at the same time as all hell broke loose. "Ambush!" The voice screamed, followed imediately afterwards by "you don' fucken say!!" Jason grinned, "Sounds like my kind of guy, hoist her up." he called as another voice crackled through. "Sir, Jess here. We have engaged enemy foot soldiers by the river. We need some artillery support to drive them back, danger close. Also do you wish that we hold position until the convoy is away and then fall back?"

"Right," Jason roared "who wants some of Granny's good old gravy." The crew roared their answer. "Then what are we waiting for, fire on my command, range 900 metres," he cried "ready, *FIRE*" The old gun's booming vibrations crashed into them but all kept their feet. Jason glanced across to the commander of _Little Maid_. "Spill some beans Mat," and looking across to _Big Maid_ "Give em hell Rob."

"Lets mess up this dinner party," he called gleefully. "Charge at them."


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Marcus ducked a grenade thrown at him and responded by shooting the man in the head like an expert. He grabbed the vox system and barked,” Hey Bertrand, gets this bitch moving, left now!”

“Very good sir,” came a gruff voice and the Salamander swung left and raced towards the infantry fight on the other sides of the river, the Hydra in tow. It just seemed to convenient for the enemy to make a ambush here, especially too close to the city. It seemed that there might be something going on but Marcus didn’t have any time to think about such things. As the fight thinned out, the enemy on the right side was driven back by Decon and his front lead. Surprisingly few casualties had been sustained, and only one unlucky truck had been destroyed by an anti-tank mine. 

As Marcus reached the fighting, he jumped out, pistol at the ready and ran over to where some men were prone behind some trees. “Sergeant, report,” he said as he slide into cover behind a tree.

“Sir, 50 meters, enemy heavy weapons team,” said the man, clearly not intent on dying today. 

“Ok then you sorry son of a ragger, get your men to lay down suppressive fire and wait for my command.” He then grabbed his escort and swung left, killing a Chaos soldier in a hole in a swamp; stupid idiot! He then came to the enemy weapons team, and waited for the enemy to engage for a bit. Then he blew his whistle and waited for the infantry to shift fire, and then he charged forward. He impaled a man on his sword, then swung around avoiding a Las-rifle shot from behind. He shot the man in the face, then wrestled another to the ground and put a few punches into his gut, knocking him out. 
Kicking the weapons aside, he assaulted through and called out LOA to the other team. As soon as they were up, he had his men grab the soldier he had knocked out and took him back to the Salamander. 

Grabbing the vox system he asked for reports from all his commands; attempting to find out how this fight was going.

…………………………………………………………………………………………..


Dragonkingofthestars: Being in the front, your unit has pushed forward, supported by infantry and secured a 360 security perimeter. Every now and then a random shot comes your way but for the most part the battle is over for you. Describe the fight, talk to your men, how are they, and report back to Marcus.

Jackinator: Having crested the ridge, you moved right and engaged an enemy light armor team. Having easily crushed them, you are sitting tight, waiting for orders. Describe how you feel, your first fight on the planet, and report to Marcus. 

Lord Rambo: After encircling the enemy, you are driving them back in a full route and are still advancing. The artillery long behind you, you still are calling for support to keep the advance going. Describe the carnage around you, do you continue the slaughter or stop and form a perimeter, and report back to Marcus.

G0arr: Your men are trigger happy, and are still firing I support of Jess’s troops as they advance. Will you keep going, why are your boys so happy at their job, and report to Marcus.

Tarvits: having taken out the Leman Russ, you jump out of your cupola and run over to it, cursing victory and spitting on it. You and your men then search it; describe it and report back to Marcus. 

BlackGaurd: So after a little in fighting you chase off your enemy and support Jess(Lord Rambo’s) infantry push. Your still going, should you stop and get your buddy or not? Report to Marcus on your situation.

Santaire: your men stop firing after a few minutes and start to take the wounded from the front to the hospital trucks behind you. Describe the scene.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

"sir Perimetar secure." the voice range over the vox "Alright! let those hertics fall on are guns for a change." 

that was five minates ago, "were the fuck are they?" he said not aware his vox was on. 
"don't know, mybe they heard we were comeing and ran off." 
"I did not ask you Celdin." the commander of Swift Track. for the umpteth time Isaiah spoke in to the radio "status?" a chours of all clears rang back.

Isaiah slamed the radio back on to the receiver in anger "where are the damn hertic? we come all the way out here and there nothing to kill!" 

"is that not a good thing? his loader asked 
"not whith there hertics, you want to kill them, you want to burry them in the ground! no check that you want to leave them out to rot!" 

"ya, well if we not killing there not killing us and we can live on to kill them." 
Hurmp. Isaiah growled 

"all commanderss this is commander Marcus, report!" 


Isaiah picked up his radio and responeded.

"Sir this is Captain (whats the rank for a tank platoon commander?) Isaiah, call all hostiles defeated primerter astblished, only sporradic fighting, permission to move to support other arears were there is fighting."


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

The Imperia Perdito crested the rise to view the carnage below. Krom grunted in satisfaction, the regiment seemed to acquitting itself well, already sections of the ambushing forces were fleeing in disarray. Fireballs erupted in their ranks as the regiment's two artillery units sowed destruction among them.

There was a roar to the right and a formation of light tanks emerged from the tree line. "Karl, turn us to head them off," he turned his attention to the rest of the crew. "Ok, we'll leave the blastgun out for now, I want to open with the lascannons, I expect immobilisation at least, then we can finish them off with the demolisher once we get close enough." The crew nodded and Geraint grinned, "give em hell."

The enemy tank formation didn't respond until it was already too late, spears of energy lancing into the column, one tank went up in a fireball, while another stalled, it's driver panicking at a near miss. In seconds the five tanks were in disarray, four had stopped, their commanders desperately trying to bring their weapons to bear.

Krom smiled grimly, "Mellen, fire," the demolisher cannon belched flame, then the terrain disappeared in a fountain of destruction. One of the tanks was gone, completely destroyed by the shell. Another was in flames and the remaining crews were quickly vacating their suddenly vulnerable vehicles/ The Perdito's sponson gunners cut them down, playing the heavy bolters around the wreckage until the movment stopped.

But where was the last tank? Krom panned around, then the tank rang like a gong as he located the light vehicle. It had escaped his initial attack and was now approaching from the left, shell after shell impacting on the Perdito's armoured hide. Krom almost laughed at the futility of it, then he remembered the destruction these chaos worshippers had already wrought. his expression hardened and he settled back into his command throne, "left." That single word spelt the death of the tanks crew. The steel behemoth that was the Imperia Perdito turned into the approaching tank. There was a sickening crunch as the two vehicles collided, the lighter tank was pushed along, then, with a shriek of tortured metal, it was dragged under the Stormblade. Armoured plates crumpled like wet card, the tanks structure deforming and disappearing in an instant. The Stormblade rumbled on, it's crew hadn't felt a thing.

Krom brought the tank to a halt overlooking the engagement, "Veller, I want targets," he activated the vox. This is the Imperia Perdito, I am currently in a position overlooking the battlefield, respond"...


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

[OOC Please don't freak out on me, i've been talkin to the gm, we have a secret ]

After the battle ended, a faint radio disturbance could be picked up from a settlement.
After some investigation, the conclusion is made that it is a vox transmitter that is on, but no one is speaking, and it's eerie silence makes some wonder if it is another trap.....

[OOC, Gm, i will post the char in a while, when the secret unfolds ]


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

"Captain Isaiah I am picking up, something odd." 

"what is it?" Isaiah said impatatnly to his vox to tank commander Loken of Grox. 

"its just a transmision, its not coded, encrypted or anything, just transmitting.

"forward it to me." his radio just crackled in respons, "is he ingnoreing me?" Isaiah said after he put his hand on the speaker, his crew just shurgged. in the silence of the Conquer with out its engine you could hear a pin drop.

he spoke back into the radio "any time now?" 

"that was it."

"Really? just sounds like a open mike, know where its comeing from?"

"yes sir, a small settlement nearby." 

"can any one say ambush?" a Celdin chimed in across the vox, "a settlement would be the perfect place to place for one, or even just a anti tank mine that can take a track out." 

"Sir, we are the best unit for it, are Conquers are faster then any of the other tanks we can go see whats gong on, and if there trouble we scoot out." 


the idea of action made the desision for Isaiah he picked up his radio speaker and twisted the frequence to the command vox

"commander Marcus this is captain Isaiah, we've picked up a unkown transmision from a near by settelment request permison to desant a couple squads and go over and vist?" silence he seemed to be thinking it over "sir, my conquers are the fastest tanks you have acesse to, we have the best chance of getting in the settelmen with out danger, and if ambushed we have the best chance to escape." 

He waited a reply


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

*Vasan*

"Men get out of your tanks we shall investigate," Vasan shouted, then he put on his one automated leg. He had only ever been able to afford one and had to use crutches. Getting out of a tank, with one leg, is very difficult. It took Vasan about five minutes, it would have taken more but his crew helped him down. 

" Sir the latch is not opening," Salamander said he was on top of the tank desperately pulling. "Have you tried a grenade" Vasan spoke looking at him with distain. " Yes, Sir, I have," he replied not looking at Vasan. "We have made one hole in the beasts armour, widen it," Vasan ordered, cursing himself for having to command such idiots. 

Salamander then placed his grenade on the side of the hole, and sprinted away, his hands on his ears. Vasan did not even flinch when it exploded and instantly walked up to the breach and entered the tank. Salamander came soon after, and Hydra about a minute later. 

Looking around Vasan cursed, his tanks poisonous plumes had done more damage then expected. The tank seemed now to have nothing, Vasan looked around and was surprised to find the absence of any driving apparatus. It made no sense to him, how could the tank be almost entirely beast. 

Then he saw there was a few surviving evidence, there were dark markings. That looked very like the Star of Horus plaguing the walls. They were all painted in a dark material, and on a few you could see a small speck of blood that had survived the plumes. Vasan was still lost so he decided to tell Marcus. 

" Sir this is Mechanised unit two, we have just fought a Traitor Lemen russ. We deafeted it using the Chem cannon," Vasan said this and waited for any reply. " Go on," he heard and needed no more encouragement. " We found the Lemen russ almost entirely gone even the metal bits, like it had all been a beast and evidence of a chaos ritual."


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Jessica hunkered down low on the dirt as artillery shells burst throughout the enemy lines. She was glad that her call for support had been received but was wondering why both artillery units had decided to help. She stood, her men following her lead as they poured shots into the stunned infantry, killing dozens as they get groggily to their feet from the earthshaker round that had hit only seconds previously.

*"Call out targets Jones, we need to push them back to the river, Griffin form up on the right, Worthington you have the left. Move it men hold the line! We will soon send these bastards running back to whatever false gods they worship. Show them the might of the Emperor's followers!"* Jessica bellowed to her NCO'S and men. 

Not a second later she could here in her ear piece Jones calling out targets to the awaiting artillery. *"Range 330 yards from front, no wind, elavation 22 alpha, fire for effect!"* She was glad that the artillery was on her side, having faced off some mean artillery barrages in her time working off world. She aimed down her sight, lining up an officer trying to rally his men to fall back.

He seemed to be doing a good job, that was before a las round went through his head. Jessica smiling as she picked off another three men that had been nearby. The artillery had been very effective and she could see that they were falling back. Lightly armoured vehicles checked the advance of her men. *"Jones chuck me the radio,"* She grabbed it as Jones smirking threw it over, obviously the Ltee had seen something he hadn't called to the artillery yet. *"Artillery batteries, this is L.t. Jess Harden, thanks for the cover, first rounds on me. However we have lightly armoured tanks holding back the advance of my tanks, range 1000 metres elavation 322, fire for effect."*

A second later artillery shells burst forward, causing the lightly armoured tanks to flee or be destroyed. Jess stood, her men forming into a line and moved forward, pushing the enemy back. They soon stopped at the nearest cover as the enemy ran, letting them flee. Her three Chimera's rose over the lip, now able to give the close range tank support they would need. *"Commander Marcus, Jess here. We have pushed the enemy back to the river and have formed a perimeter between them and the tanks. What are your orders?"*


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Nicolus Mader, Artillery Unit - Thunderhead*

A smile was easily visible on Nicolus Mader’s face. This was what he did, and he loved every second of it. Artillery guns were pounding away. The smell of the guns and the thrill of each heavy thump loud and low enough you could feel it in your very bones. “I love this job,” he said quietly. “Sir,” another man asked. “Love my job,” he shouted over the roar of engines. What was left of his cigar was clenched in his teeth. Another shell fired from the earthshaker, and another empty shell was tossed into the lower hopper. His men seemed to be reacting much as he was. They were a well oiled machine. 

Nicolus glanced toward the other artillery unit, and waited. One of the tank commanders glanced over. One meaty fist thrust into the air as Nicolus smiled. The radio crackled to life again. "*Range 330 yards from front, no wind, elavation 22 alpha, fire for effect!*" Nicolus glanced down to his map. The voice wasn’t Tavin’s it was another man. “Gotta be one of her vox ops,” he said finishing the calculations. Adjustments were quickly made. “_Vengeance_, this is _Thunderhead_,” Nicolus said switching to the artillery vox channel, “Right side’s getting the storm. I think left may want to dance with the ladies.” Nicolus glanced up. It was a small joke he had shared with Jason after learning the names of each tank under the artilleryman’s command.

“Delivery of high impact ordinance inbound,” the vox reply came several seconds before the first shell slammed into the dirt. The first round to impact the right flank was the standard earthshaker shell. The second was something far heavier. It came from a cannon designed to erase fortifications from the face of the universe. The sudden impact obliterated any cover that was available, and shattered several trees. Back at the artillery line the men of _Thunderhead_ were enjoying every minuet of it. “Adjust 20 meters out, and give it to em again,” Nicolus shouted. A shell slammed into place as the weapon adjusted several degrees. The breach closed. “FIRE,” the operator shouted. Another deep thump as the explosive shell was hurled into the air. Another adjustment, a new shell slammed into place. It was hard to tell what was driving them, but it was easy to tell they weren’t going to stop. Some commissar might have said the Emperors Will had embraced them. Truthfully it was more the thought of ‘divine justice’ leaving a crater their vehicle could drive into.

*"Artillery batteries, this is L.t. Jess Harden, thanks for the cover, first rounds on me.” * Nicolus raised an eyebrow. “Hear that boys,” he said as the voice continued.* “However we have lightly armoured tanks holding back the advance of my tanks, range 1000 metres elavation 322, fire for effect." *“What you boys think?” The tank crew smiled. “Just what I thought!” _Oblivion’s Hammer_ adjusted slightly before the stop plate slammed into the ground. The oversized cannon raised into position. “Send them to _Oblivion_,” the gunner asked with a smirk. Nicolus raised the vox. “Drop the _Hammer_!” The weapons report filled the air leaving the strange silence. The men were smiling as their commander keyed the vox rune, “Shot inbound.”

Another of the massive shells fell. The boom destroyed another circle of trees. The target, a stripped down chimera, didn’t stand a chance. It wasn’t a direct impact, but it fell within a few meters. The resulting explosion shredded infantry attempting to take cover behind the vehicle, and tossed it into the air. Inside the sudden eruption was enough to break eardrums. The open hatch received a blast from the explosion that turned the tank into an oven. Even if the crew had survived the left track was thrown off as the vehicle slammed back into the ground.

When the report reached the crew Nicolus nodded to the men. “Damn good,” he said, “Best not stop now!” A match lit as he began to puff on the cigar again. The artillery commander snatched up his vox. “Commander this is _Thunderhead_. So far no contacts rear. Artillery is continuing to fire until your order sir.” As he lowered the communication device. “Come on boys, keep it goin,” Nicolus puffed the cigar, it wasn't like they were slowing down, “If we just stepped in it then lets show em that we can beat it off with a stick!”


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

"That's enough gravy for now guys," Jason roared. The three batteries in his artillery squadron stopped firing and the crews smiled. "Command says were on hospital duty," he called.

As they drove over the carnage that his gun had caused Jason shouted "Granny always did make lumpy gravy and guys, I told you to clean up." The crews of the other two vehicles chuckled at his joke, though they had heard it many times before it still made them laugh.

They arrived at the field station and loaded up the wounded. A medic came as well to look after the soldiers while they were moving.

The countryside would have once been beautiful but now it was a scarred plain due to the shells of the tanks and the artillery batteries. Jason lit a cigar and stood, gazing over the landscape. Trees had collapsed and there were guardsmen milling around the place.

Then they had arrived at the hospital trucks and the wounded were unloaded, Jason stood on his basilisk and ordered them back to the field station to repeat the whole process again and again.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

(OOC: Hey guys, sorry for that being real late, my computer caught a nasty bug; more like a killer virus exactly. Enjoy!!  )


As Marcus watched the battle unfolded around him in a matter of seconds. He saw the RPGs shoot past his Salamander as they retreated from the front lines with their prisoner. Marcus was more intent upon finding out just what the enemy wanted with his men; or if this was just a simple hit-and-run operation. It had occurred to him that this force, which hadn’t been detected before they left, had appeared all too quickly and in force. Great, he thought, leave it to the MI’s (Military Intelligence) to screw up their own job. Now we pay for it.

As they pulled back into the convoy area he saw that his men had set up a defensive perimeter in good order. He had his men take the detainee to the rear as he jumped on the comms unit and demanded reports from all his junior NCO’s in charge. As the reports came filtering in, he was surprised to hear that the enemy had fallen back so easily. It’ almost seemed like they hadn’t even been there; melting away into the surrounding terrain without a trace. He heard the last booms in the distances as the fighting died down to the occasional shots fired at retreating enemy forces. It seemed that they would do guerilla attacks against him, which was new even for the forces of Chaos, and so perfectly executed too. Had his units not been in formation they may have become minced metal for the enemy to loot and torture at their discretion. 

In any case, he gave specific orders to his commanders as he himself left the running of the convoy to his second. He was more interested in his captured prisoner and finding out what he knew right at the moment; oh he would have fun! 



…………………………………………………………………………………………..


Dragonkingofthestars: You report to Marcus about your situation. “Isaiah, you are to take front again and resume your advance. Move to coordinates QG 08945673, and watch out for enemy ambushes. I will have Jessica’s men support you. You are to move the convoy to this new destination; keep an eye out for a downed Titan.” How do you feel about this news, what’s your take on the situation. Also, your men are a little shook up, talk to them.

Jackinator: Overlooking the battlefield you have just demolished the entire forest on the right for a quarter of a mile. You receive orders to fall back into the convoy, this time being the second in line. You are to be the shield, backing up the front elements lead by your buddy Jessica and Isaiah. How do you feel about it? Also, you men are in high spirits, will you keep them motivated?

Tarvits: As you make your report, you here your commander get on the line. “Vasan, get your men away from that wreckage area, do not touch anything near that tank; least you be tainted by Chaos.” Receiving this, how do you react, what’s your take on it? You are to then move to the rear to cover the artillery as they move on the road.

Lord Rambo: As you finish reporting you are given orders to move to Isaiah’s frontal unit and support them in a push towards a down Titan crew in need of assistance. As you move your unit into position, interact with your men, are they ok, are they shaken from the fight. Are your vehicles ok?

G0arr: Nicholas is enjoying himself thoroughly; especially with the good smelling cigar he’s puffing. However, you fall back in line as the convoy rolls out. As you make your way your men realize that the barrel of the Basilisk is slightly deformed from firing the massive Earthshaker round. What will you do, will you attempt a repair on the move, or will you ask to stop? What’s your reaction? 

Santaire: You are to move to the middle of the formation and take a position of support where the enemy might once again ambush and your firepower is needed. As you move, you talk to your men to pass the time. What are some of their feelings get involved with them.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

The mysterious vox signal kept sending, but suddently.

There was noise, something moving......

Dare you investigate? Or will you kill all incoming transmissions from this target?

[OOC hope this is ok gm, wouldn't want to speed things up too much ]


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

"You are to move the convoy to this new destination; keep an eye out for a downed Titan.” 

Isaiah stuttered and yelled back into the radio "a downed what!!" 

"Titan." Marcus said back 

"how the hell did a titan get downed, much less on this dirt ball of a planet?" 

no responds "sir did you say a Titan?" hsi loader Riden asked him
"Yes, i assume it the thing transmiteing, but i have never heard of a titan being here, I live on this planet."


"I did not sign up for this," Riden said 
"deal with it," Isaiah said back 

Celdin "we need to keep are eyes open this maybe why the hertics faded before us rather then face are guns, if you going to go point try to call back and pick up some arty support." 

"right," Isaiah said sacasticly over the radio, Celdin of Swift track was techicly a veteran troop who spent a little to much time with Colonels daughters to get any higher then tank commander.

Isaiah poked his head out of the command tank "right then," he yelled to the troops around him "form up were shippen out." with the infanty in close support they went down the road gun looking for targets.

"this is MBT squadran 001 to artlary battery 001 (that You G0arr) try to keep you gun clean, we may have use off you soon, we going to go save a Titan." Isaiah said into his radio, suddenly hopeing that was not cassifed or he was screwed.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

The three super heavy tanks ceased fire, the forest for a quarter of a mile was shattered and burning. Krom had called up the twins and together the three tanks had demolished the tree line. Tank carcasses and flaming corpses lay in the newly cleared ground, nothing had been able to stand up to the ferocious bombardment.

The vox clicked, and Geraint responded, "Imperia Perdito, go ahead." He listened intently to the orders coveyed and then called out to his crew as he connected to Nahum and Sara. "Alright boys and girls, we have new orders, we're to head back into the column, we're now second, we've moved up, we're acting in support of Jess and Isiah's boys. Lets move out."

As one, the three tanks turned and headed back to the column he was glad they had two reliable officers at the front of the convoy. Isiah was a good commander and Jess was no fool, they could be relied upon to spot any resistance, still, he felt that his unit should be more spread out along the column. The heretics were unlikely to have much capable of matching a baneblade, and Kron had three in the same spot, when any one could turn even a well planned ambush into a rout.

His crew were pleased, chattering among themselves about their recent success. Geraint turned back to them, offering words of encouragement, congratulations to his gunners, laughing at a joke. He knew not to hurt their spirits, this wouldn't be the worst battle they would face, not by a long shot.
_____________________________________________________________

The squadron arrived back at the column and took it's place, he voxed into Jess and Isiah, "Krom to Decon and Harden, I'm in position ready to support your push, good hunting." He frowned, one of the channels was showing activity, he switched to it, there was nothing, just static, an empty line? Then, he thought he heard something moving. "Hello? This is Geraint Krom of the Imperial forces (OOC: did you specify our regiment name and number?), respond." but only silence did...


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

The vox kept it's silence, for a long minute the vox operator was on it, but nodded in disbelief of anything to happen and was just about to kill the line when a big rattle came, and then....

-.... hello?

The response was frantic, the transmission could only just be traced roughly towards the coorfinates for the mission, but it is far to weak to find the source (no finding the goal, that's up to GM)

Over the many questions that must've ensued, the operator of the vox on the other side just mumbled a bit (it's clearly noticable he's very dazed) but then spoke some words.

-... I am moderatii Main... of the.... titan... god-machine *guttural mumble*... INFERNAL!! ... murder....

[It is evident that the man seems to have suffered a heavy blow to the head, and is mostly mumbling random sentences, probably parts of lines he has said many times before. It will be difficult to get any info of the guy to begin with, but as the gm wants it he might be able to make more sense.]


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

"Come on lads, Marcus wants us in the center in case any more dinner guests turn up," Jason roared to his crew. They chuckled at the bad joke and set about moving the artillery weapons around to drive back to the convoy.

"So what do you think Mat," Jason called over to the Colossus commander to his right. "I think that the drinks are on me," Mat roared back. "Aye, you did nothing at all did you," called Rob from his Manticore. The two commanders were fierce rivals and Jason often had to stop them from fighting each other. "I noticed that neither of you killed as many as me so shut up," Jason roared at the two Artillery officers.

"What do you think of this place Jacob," he said, turning around to look at his crew. "It's just like my house used to be," Jacob called back "faded, dirty and messed up." Jason roared with laughter at this. "Anyone else think the same," he chuckled.

"Me boss," everyone yelled back prompting more laughter from Jason. All of a sudden the vox operator called out that there was something on one of the channels. "Show me," Jason demanded, all humour forgotten.

The vox operator fiddled with his caster. ".... hello?"

The response was frantic, the transmission could only just be traced roughly towards the coardinates for the mission. "Who are you," Jason demanded. The operator of the vox on the other side just mumbled. But then, suddenly a voice came clear through the static.

... I am moderatii Main... of the.... titan... god-machine ... INFERNAL!! ... murder....

Jason stepped back and dropped the reciever, stunned "God Emperor protect us, a Titan!"


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

The man called "Main" kept on with his half mumbled groggy speech.

-....murder.... *silent chuckle* it's fun... actually. Puppy..... [I'm not trolling here, just saying what should be said, this man is out of it, but this will make more sense later.]

The artillery crew was stunned, a god-machine? Quickly Jason got back on the reciever.

-...are you part of inf-f-ern-n-na..... inferna field command? Main suddently asked.

(Insert proper answer.)

-We were..... hit... yes... hit. HUGE explosion..... knocked out... Janus... princeps Janus is.... *longer silence* it looks..... bad....

[I will post my characters full description soon, does any of the tanks have a data reciever?]


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

(I assume I am heading to the downed titan.

the ground rumbled to the fast paced Conquer tanks, infantry holding on tightly to the sides chatterin away. 

Isaiah poped the hatch as his tank rumbled on, he pulled a set of bynoculers out and roamed around the area, no contracts so far. they were still in the gap in the forest that the road cut though, but around them was were random pockets of humanity. 

Isaiah sliped back into his tank, Iron beauty as it pushed down the road, it was in the middle of the formation, Grox up front and behind them swift track. 

on the side of the road was the smokeing runins of a formor truck looked like it had been hit by a HEAT round and it was still alittle on fire.

When Grox was right beside the Truck, it blew up in a shower of fire and steel.

The 40 pound shape charge sent a bolt of molten copper into the side of the tank and though it did not destory Grox it blasted a tread off and shoved a good foot side ways, and also blew his airal off so there was no radio communcation from grox.

that was the signal suddenly the armor collem was under fire. IN Iron Beauty Isaiah bounced around as the shock wave buffeted them a bit and suddenly the tank was pinging to heavy stubber and auto gun rounds. "CONTACT LEFT FLANK, SPIN THE GUN ROUND!!" Isaiah yelled with the slight whine of a well tended machine sprite the turret of Iron beauty spun round to face the incomeing wall of lead that came from the left though they were equaly under fired form each side. 

with a bellow the Conquar spat a heavy explosive shell at the tree line even as the Heavy bolters chattered back. 

"Minimal effect commander." his Loader said 

"the Infanty are getting mowed down," Celdin Noted
Isaiah picked up his radio "you think?! Radio up that supper heavy on are flank while i get some fire support on there hertic asses," then he switched to thecompany radio "this is MBT squadran 001 to artlary battery 001 (that You G0arr) we got hit by a IED one tank is down, and are under attack, we need fire support at the following coordinates," he spat out a long list the put there exact target to almost the foot "be awere targets are in woods, incidary round are advised if at all possable." 

Isaiah then bunkered and braced for shells comeing this damn close.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

The man called "Main" kept on with his half mumbled groggy speech.

-....murder.... The reciever vibrated as if someone was chuckling but nothing could be heard, it's fun... actually. Puppy..... The man was obviously deranged.

The artillery crew was stunned, a god-machine? Quickly Jason got back on the reciever.

-...are you part of inf-f-ern-n-na..... inferna field command? Main suddently asked.

Not knowing what else to say Jason replied "yes, what is your status, is your war engine down"

-We were..... hit... yes... hit. HUGE explosion..... knocked out... Janus... princeps Janus is.... there were a few seconds of silence then, it looks..... bad....

"Switch channels," Jason ordered the vox officer "get me command." the soldier fiddled with the caster set and tuned into the command frequency. "Marcus, this is Jason, we have a madman on the vox, he claims he is in charge of a titan war engine. We await further instructions, Jason out..."


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Nicolus Mader, Artillery Unit - Thunderhead*

Nicolus smiled as he puffed on his cigar. “Damn good,” he said. It had been several minuets since the last fire support request. The men were waiting at their positions as they gulped down water.

A voice came in over the vox. “_Resume your advance…_” were the only words he heard. “Alright boys,” Nicolus shouted as he moved to the basilisk platform, “Button it up we’re moving!”

With practiced precision the tanks locked their guns into transport positions, and engines came to life. Nicolus returned to his position as the artillery platforms began to move again. The crew lowered the gun as they pulled into the convoy. 

“Sir,” a voice called with a hint of urgency. As Nicolus turned the voice continued, “We have a problem.” The commander faced the gunner for a few seconds. “Well, out with it man,” he boomed. “There’s a deformation in the gun Sir.” “Emperor damnit. Show me.”

It was a slight bulge in the upper section of the barrel. Nicolus quietly checked it. It wasn’t bad, at least not yet. Another ten or fifteen rounds and it would have began to affect the shells trajectory, and some time after that a serious misfire might have been in the cards. “How the hell did those techs miss this one,” Nicolus said to himself. He would prefer to replace the gun, but they were in the field and the hours it would take weren’t available right now. “Talar,” he shouted turning toward the gunner and loader. Both were on their feet. “Sir,” the gunner said. “I want a barrel brace set on her, tight as you can. Call up the Tech’s we have in tow, and have them get it ready. When we stop I want it done, and watch the barrel for any more problems…” the thought of chopping the barrel off flashed in his mind. It would be messy, and turn the mighty cannon into more of a mortar. The accuracy fall off made him twitch a little.

“Commander this is _Thunderhead_,” Nicolus said activating his vox, “_Caller_ is going to be out until further notice. If required she can still bark, but we need to brace her to make her sing again.” As he waited for a reply another voice came in over the vox. _"this is MBT squadran 001 to artlary battery 001 try to keep you gun clean, we may have use off you soon, we going to go save a Titan."_ 

There had been nothing in any briefing about a titan. “Son of a,” Nicolus rumbled. They were changing direction. “_Mud Dog_, Attach yourself to the _Hammer_,” he boomed into a vox. “Get them damn Techs here now,” he ordered the gunner before turning to the vox again. “Command this is _Thunderhead_, requesting permission to peal off with support and establish fire base.” The vox crackled for a moment. “Permission granted.”

The engines of _Thunderhead_ rumbled as the three tanks broke out of the convoy. They were headed to a clear hill nearby. “Alright boys,” Nicolus boomed as he looked at his map, “We need a firebase here. I want it fast and dirty.” He glanced back to see several support vehicles breaking rank as well. “Looks like we have some infantry. _Skyfire_ give me a plow line. I want fire points in 60.” Nicolus glanced to the convoy and grabbed his vox again, “_Emperor’s Vengeance_ this is _Thunderhead_. If you want to set up shop we’ll have the foundation set up for you.”

The hilltop was peaceful and serene, was being the primary word. The tanks rumbled forward tearing the ground behind them. _Skyfire_ dropped it’s dozer blade into the dirt. It was designed to plow mines aside and survive direct antitank attacks, the dirt was outmatched. The engine roared as dirt and soil was forced aside leaving a patch of flat ground in its wake. Another position was ripped several feet away. They were for the two tanks that the driver knew were following. Then came the trench lines. As the flak tank ripped into the dirt the artillery rumbled into place. _Storm Caller_ rumbled to a halt and the crew began their work as the support tractor halted nearby. Nicolus moved to _Oblivion’s Hammer_ as the butt plate was lowered to inches from the ground. “Move move move,” he shouted as the crew began to work their mighty beast. The massive siege mortar raised into position as the commander halted next to _Mud Dog_. The loading crane swung around as the munitions boxes opened. “Gun’s up,” Nicolus ordered as men began to prepare, “We ain’t with the convoy so I want everyone armed and ready. Prep a siege shell.” The siege shell was one of the limited use items. It was designed using technology much like the Demolisher cannon round. It could easily obliterate any obstacle giving it the greatest chance of killing a god machine. Nicolus was no fool, he had heard the vox messages from this thing, and a titan was no laughing matter.

Somewhere below them there was an explosion. Nicolus moved to the side of _Oblivion’s Hammer_ as the tech priests worked on his beloved vehicle. “Adjust left,” he shouted. The tank rumbled as it churned earth.
_“this is MBT squadran 001 to artlary battery 001 we got hit by a IED one tank is down, and are under attack, we need fire support at the following coordinates," he spat out a long list the put there exact target to almost the foot "be awere targets are in woods, incidary round are advised if at all possable."_
“Incendiary my ass,” he said spinning toward the loaders. “Metal Storm up,” he shouted. The massive shell was lifted from its place. Designed much the same way as a frag grenade, only on a whole different scale. “MBT 1 be advised I am one gun down. Ground forces this is _Thunderhead_. Cover your heads high bound storm is incoming. I repeat a high bound storm is incoming.” He hoped they remembered the briefing better than the commander of MBT 001. Calling in a ‘high bound storm’ was so much nicer sounding than ‘shrapnel and frag round is about to detonate overhead' it also made it more of a surprise. 
Nicolus switched to the artillery channel, “_Vengence_, be advised I am one gun down at this time. Requesting additional fire support from you boys.” Behind him the siege mortar thumped. “Give em hell,” he said thrusting a fist into the air, “Standard up, give em another!”


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

"All other tank squadrons be advised," Jason spoke throguh the reciever "we have possible titan contact, be ready for anything. Repeat. We have possible titan contact."

He stepped back. "We've done all we can to warn them, let's just hope they understand..."


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Main was silent for some time.

But suddently.

-... so you are command? Great... then you know... who we are! *Silence.*

-...I will send... current engine status... location, unknown.

A data line suddently opened, probably only the super heavy tanks or some of the mission command tanks (like the gm's ones) have the nececary recievers to collect this data.

[When someone have recieved the transmission, i will post my char. Not much mystery left now ]


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Jessica looked at the small ridge overlooking the river. Her men had taken the area effectively and held it. No casualties, though there were three moderate injuries and three minor. They would be fine with some patching up, *"All units return to the chimera's, medics attend to the wounded, we need everyone to be ready to fight soon, we haven't reached the primary yet."* All the troops moved back quickly, mounting back up and strapping themselves into place. The injured troopers were taken care of quickly and efficiently as possible.

Jessica soon recieved her orders, motioning Jones to sit beside her next to the nav computer in her makeshift command vehicle. *"Right Jones, we have our orders. Order the Chimera's to support the forward elements, though I want all our troops inside the chimera's until I give the order to dismount. No one else understood?"* She paused for a sec as she checked the reports from the medics. They would all be ok and ready to fight soon enough.

_"Yes ma'am, anyone else dare give the order? Don't worrry about a thing Jess, everyone preformed well."_ He gave her a rare smile before moving off towards the rear chimera talking to the vox operator and relaying her orders to the other two squad leaders.

She looked over squad A, unable to see the other two squads as they rolled into position in the other two Chimera's. Apart from her three sergeants that had survived from her own unit several other men in her squad were veteran soldiers. They looked as calm as the first day she had met them, collected and ready. The others seemed a little more on edge, probably never killing a man before though they had been trained to the best available ability. 

*"Alright Boys listen in, big assignment for us. There is a downed fething titan which we will be assisting, might be crawling with hostiles so get ready for a firefight. The lead tanks will push their way through for us. Prep the heavy weapons, we may need them soon enough. Am I understood Troopers?"*

She was met with a chorus of _"Sir Yes Sir!"_ as the men set about to seeing to their equipment. She recieved a vox communique from Krom, _"Krom to Decon and Harden, I'm in position ready to support your push, good hunting."_, Jess looked over to the vox operator telling him to move over to her. *"Cheers Krom, good to have the heavies in support."* The convoy moved forward until Decon's lead tank, probably his command tank was hit by an IED, knocking a track off.

*"Alright Troopers out of the vehicles spread out in defensive formation beta. I want a visual on any enemy contacts, stay down."* She yelled over the vox as she and her men charged down the ramp and hit cover. None had been killed by the IED and they were all well entrenched. _ “MBT 1 be advised I am one gun down. Ground forces this is Thunderhead. Cover your heads high bound storm is incoming. I repeat a high bound storm is incoming.”_ Jess looked over at Jones at this, _"Awww shit, EVERYONE DOWN. HIT THE DECK!"_ Jones bellowed as all the men dived into cover. They heard the shell whistle down and impact, shrapnel going everywhere. 

Jones stood to see that all of Jess' men had survived the impact, though he couldn't see the LT. anywhere. That was until he found her by one of the Chimera's. She had been the closest to the shell and hadn't been as lucky as her men, A deep gash on her right arm showed where a shrapnel had skimmed her body. *"Bloody hell Jones, that was close."* Jess breathed laughing, *"Ok guys eyes sharp, keep a look out."* She said before a medic converged on her. _"That was a bloody good idea now wasn't it ma'am. Just wander into the open why don't ya."_ Jones said with a smile etched on his face.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

“MBT 1 be advised I am one gun down. Ground forces this is Thunderhead. Cover your heads high bound storm is incoming. I repeat a high bound storm is incoming.” 

"O shit," Celdin said just before the shell hit.

Unlike the infanty that got sliced into hamberger the Lemen was undamaged. 

That said to the crew it was like being a bucket with BB raining on it. the noise war horrible and the tank rattled and shock.

Isaiah growned his ears ringing "effect?" 

"perfect shot," his sponson gunner sounded far away, "got them all." 

Isaiah nodded and fumbled for the radio "artlary battery 001, ouch, you know how to make a Earth Shattering Kaboom, keep pounding."

the Tank Behind Isaiah Swift Track Recovered fast and back tracked interspaceing its thick armor between the Hertics and the Chimeras and it started to lob Conquer shells down range as fast as its louder could load and the gunner could target. 

Grox was still stuck but was looseing it cannon simmlar when it too recovered.

Iron Beuty was last to recover and started to lash out with her heavy bolters and main cannon. the Ambushers were takeing loses but they still held tight.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

A voice came through on another channel, Isiah's squadron. "Right boys, lets move her up, looks like Isiah needs some help." He voxed over to the other two tanks, "stay in position guys, the Jolly Giant can handle this." THe Imperia Perdito rumbled forwards and it was barely a minute before Isiah's unit came into view.

They were under heavy fire and although the artillery had fired on the ambush position they hadn't done much damage, "damned fool should have used high-yield, there's something armoured in there." He spoke into the vox again, "Iron Beauty, this is Imperia Perdito, get your tanks away from the treeline, we're operating well within danger close and I don't want the first worthwhile kills to be you." As he spoke his sponson gunners, well trained, had already opened fire. Lacing the treeline with shells and lascannon fire. "Mellen is that demolisher cannon ready yet?"...


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

"Iron Beauty, this is Imperia Perdito, get your tanks away from the treeline, we're operating well within danger close and I don't want the first worthwhile kills to be you." the radio chimed to life and Isaiah spoke back "problem, Grox got hit by a IED poped a tread, if your hold off on you big guns and give them covering fire I will order the crew out and we leave the tank, give the Cog heads a Apoplexy leaveing a tank like that but I aint gonna leave them out to hang." 

he said into as rounds pinged off the side of the tank and it cannon blazed away.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

I am officially closing this thread, mainly due to people not posting. I thank all who participated, and I am working on spread points around to all of you.

The overall story was we would, after some adventuring, find the man who killed Marcus's wife and children and have him killed in an epic battle. Sadely, due to lack of participation, it fail, but thansk for playing, check out my new pirate RPG.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

No no nonononnononono, You did not seriously said that did you?
All, ALL, your roleplay members posted, most of them several times. It is you who has not posted at all for the last page and this one also, so please don't lie by saying that there is no interest.

Seriously thats just disgusting and also untrue.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

I stopped posting for the fact that i didn't have an introduced character (which was only some posts from joining in i guess.) and that no one else was posting.

You should have put up at least one update E'89, just to try.

Luckily my character will live on in my own universe in the inferna sector


----------

